# First Baby Betta



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So this is my first journal so hopefully it goes well.
I decided I wanted to give it a try and thought it might be good to journal, 
Here goes:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So i've never had a baby betta before but i've always wanted one but I always felt bad that they are so little. So when the betta that my mom was going to pick up for me wasn't there anymore she offered to get a baby. Of coarse I said yes and home he came. I'm still not sure if it was the best decision that I could have made, but I want to give him the best life I can give him. I've had him for almost a week and he looks to be doing ok. But he was pretty young when I got him, you can still see right though him, but he does have a bit of tinted red coloration on his fins. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Today I discovered that I actually have a crowntail baby, which surprised me since I thought he was a veil tail but its hard to tell at that age. I'm pretty sure he is male though, more so because his ventral fins are pretty long and so are his fins. But he might be a girl who hasn't grown into her fins yet.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
my only concerns for him right now are his food intake. He's a bit finicky about what and when he eats. I started feeding him crushed up Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets but after a few days he started only eating less then half of it. If it didn't fit in his mouth the first time he would let it fall to the bottom and not touch it again, so it would sit in his tank. So this weekend I bought some Hikari BBS for him, since I wanted to make sure he eats. Unfortunetly he's still not supper interested in food, but he actually eats the BBS instead of a few tiny pieces of a pellet. But i've discovered that he really only goes for them when there floating in the water instead of sitting on the bottom. I've been feeding him in a separate cup as I don't want left over to sit in the tank. Picky little boy lol :lol: 
Today i've only been feeding him BBS more so because I want to get his wait back up and I know he will eat it. I might start trying to add pellets back into his diet soon but ill have to find a better way to crush them up and ill probably have to feed it with BBS so he will eat it, :roll:
(Sorry this is bit weirdly set up, this one is more background info)

Here are some photos of him:

Tuesday when he came home 






















And these I think I took on Thursday (he looks about the same but hes a lot skinneir):
















These are some possible name options so I don't forget them:
Angel
Amon
Firo
Spears
Sevani


----------



## Sarah22815 (Jan 21, 2014)

he is apposed to be see through keep feeding him crushed up pellets as that is what he will need and until he is older keep to it keep trying to feed in full ones but if he can eat them give him the crushed ones hope you have fun


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

He's adorable! I can't wait to see how he grows.


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Cute baby!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie!! A good quality crushed pellet food and some frozen brine shrimp will be good.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks 

He seems to like eating the BBS, but he is still being a little stinker when it comes to the crushed pellets. Ive discovered that I have to crush the pellet up and put it in with BBS for him to even eat a little bit of it. Hopefully as he gets older he will be more willing to eat the pellets


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

2-21-14
Good news, my little baby has decided that its acceptable to eat pellets now . Im trying to get him on a feeding scedual of 1 pellet then a few hours later some brine shrimp then a few hours later another pellet or something like that.

Though I did have a little probablum last night, our transformer blew and the power went out so none of the heaters were on. Luckily it got fixes about an hour and a half later so I was able to plug the heaters back in. My forty gallon only dropped 1-2 degrees under 80 but both of my small betta tanks for my baby and male betta Hale dropped to 65. Hopefully it didn't effect the baby betta to much


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I had that happen once too with the power going off - however I think something happened to the heater I had and it just shorted out. The tank got down to 65 and poor Fiyero was just freezing! He floated in his cup in another tank til I got a new one put it in and then he was just fine  He ended up dying about a month later, but I don't think it had anything to do with the sudden drop in temperature that one time  Be sure to post pictures again!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im sorry to hear about you betta Tiffanyp.

Ill be sure to post pics soon  although he hasn't changes to much in looks, hopefully he will get to his "strippy" phase soon.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

2/24/2014

So I finally got around to taking some updated photos of my little guy. He still doesn't have a name but he probably wont until I see more of what he will end up looking like. Although im leaning twords naming him Amon or R.

Yesterday I finally found a ruler and measured him and hes just under 1/2 an inch. so hes about 4 weeks at this point. Meaning he was only about 3 or less when he was in the cold yukky Petco cup at the store :-(. 

Pictures didn't go as well as I would have liked. He has decided that he no longer wants to stay still and my camera doesn't like focusing on him any more so I only ended up with a few ok pics:

The day I got him-








I think a few days after I got him-








And these are the ones from today-


----------

